# Cleaning an unused tank. What can I use?



## AlbaFishes (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought a big fish tank second hand and I need to clean it. It has quite a few marks on it so can I use harsher stuff than normal since it doesn't have any fish in it -- and it won't have some for a while because we have nothing big enough for it at the moment.

I'm worried about toxins from cleaners and whether they will get in the water when we do decide to put fish in it but I would really like to clean it so it looks like new.

Super excited about this fish tank though. It is 300L and our current aquarium is 38L and only has little danios in it. Soon I think I will be asking for ideas of what kind of big fish is suitable for beginners because, although I want them, I do not think I am ready to put discus fish in it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Vinnegar and warm water. Possibly bleach which should be thouroghly rinsed several times.NO SOAPS OR CLEANERS WHATSOEVER!


----------



## jonstle (Oct 2, 2011)

Ditto on what coralbandit said. If it is acrylic once it is clean you can polish it to remove scratches.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you! I knew not to use soap, but wasn't sure exactly how to lean it... What do I use to polish it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the tank has been sitting empty for a while, be sure to fill it and let it sit full of water for a while to check for leaks. Tanks can go many years without sealing issues as long as they are being used. Empty tanks cause the seals to dry up and shrink over time and moving the tanks around can cause seals to break also.


----------

